# nachbarschaftspost.com: Opfer sollen 216 Euro zahlen



## sascha (8 April 2008)

Unbekannte Täter terrorisieren Deutschland derzeit mit illegalen Werbeanrufen. Die Behauptung: Die Angerufenen sollen sich auf der Seite nachbarschaftspost.com anmelden, weil angeblich eine Nachricht für sie vorliege. Dort allerdings wird den Betroffenen dann ein teures Abonnement untergeschoben. Ein Trost: Bezahlen müssen die Opfer die angeblich fälligen 216 Euro wohl nicht.

Seit nunmehr fünf Tagen läuft die groß angelegte Welle von Lockanrufen. Zig-tausende Menschen im ganzen Bundesgebiet sind betroffen. Ihnen allen passiert das Gleiche: Zu unmöglichsten Zeiten klingelt bei ihnen das Telefon und eine Automatenstimme behauptet, dass "eine wichtige Nachricht" vorliege. "Bitte gehen Sie auf die Website nachbarschaftspost.com und geben Sie den nachfolgenden Code ein", heißt es dann weiter, gefolgt von einer Zahlenreihe.

Wer der Behauptung glaubt - und das sind offensichtlich nicht wenige - sieht auf der beworbenen Seite nachbarschaftspost.com die gleiche, dreiste Behauptung: "Für sie wurde eine persönliche Nachricht hinterlegt!", steht in großen Lettern auf der Seite. Links strahlt eine junge Frau ins Bild, rechts soll man Code, Festnetznummer, Name, Vorname und Mailadresse eintragen:

Die Falle steckt gut verborgen im Kleingedruckten in der Mitte. Wer sich anmelde, so die Erklärung in mittelgrüner Schrift auf hellgrünem Untergrund, könne eine Community 14 Tage lang kostenlos testen. Danach falle ein Beitrag von neun Euro im Monat an - auf eine Dauer von zwei Jahren.

Sprich: Wer auf der Seite seine Daten eingibt, weil er der Behauptung von der hinterlegten "persönlichen Nachricht" glaubt, soll ein Abonnement mit Gesamtkosten von 216 Euro abgeschlossen haben.

Opfer drohen Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Inkassobriefe

Was nach der Anmeldung auf Betroffene zukommt, ist nicht schwer zu erraten. Wer seine Daten bei nachbarschaftspost.com einträgt, wird nach Ablauf von 14 Tagen vermutlich eine Rechnung erhalten. Wer dann die Bezahlung verweigert, weil er sich abgezockt fühlt, dürfte auf die übliche Weise unter Druck gesetzt werden - mit Mahnungen, Briefen von Inkassobüros und womöglich weiteren Briefen von Inkasso-Anwälten.

Dass die Täter ihre angeblichen Forderungen per Mahnbescheid oder gar gerichtlich eintreiben, ist dagegen nicht zu erwarten. In diesem Fall müssten sie nämlich beweisen, dass die Betroffenen klar und deutlich auf die Kostenpflicht hingeweisen wurden und ganz bewusst ein teures Abonnement abschließen wollten. Und das dürfte ihnen nicht gelingen. Wie vergleichbare Fälle in der Vergangenheit zeigen, werden die Inkassoversuche also nach ein paar Monaten enden. Wer in der Zwischenzeit gezahlt hat, sieht sein Geld allerdings nie mehr wieder.

Im Ausland versteckt

Die Drahtzieher der Abzocke verstecken sich einmal mehr im Ausland. Als Betreiber der Seite nachbarschaftspost.com wird (Stand: 07.04.2008, 22 Uhr) eine Connection Enterprises Ltd. mit Sitz in Road Town, Tortola auf den British Virgin Islands angegeben. Dabei dürfte es sich nach Meinung von Verbraucherschützern um eine reine Briefkastenfirma handeln. Als zweite Adresse wird ein "Servicecenter" in der Bahnhofstrasse 33 im schweizerischen Wetzikon genannt.

Das Servicecenter in Wetzikon wird übrigens auch auf einer anderen Seite genannt - der auch grafisch ähnlich aufgebauten Seite nachbarschaft24.net.

Auch nachbarschaft24.net sorgt seit Monaten für massive Beschwerden von Verbrauchern. Beworben wurde die Seite allerdings nicht mit illegalen Anrufen, sondern vor allem mit irreführenden Werbe-Mails ("Jemand hat nach dir gesucht"). 

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...schaftspost-com-opfer-sollen-216-euro-zahlen/


----------

